# Anyone have any experience with these breeders.



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with these breeders. I like that they have a love for the long coat. As that is what I also like. They look legit to me. I was going to put a deposit for a long coat female sable of whatever combination of these dogs they decide. 

Calico Junction German Shepherd of  Hohenwald, Tennessee          931-796-4111 - Calico Junction German Shepherd Dogs and Puppies of Hohenwald, Tennessee

males : Czar Winland vom Kokeltal 
or 
Ammo Von Den Sportwaffen

females : Neevah's 
Night Wind Spirit
or
Vom Zeba Ros Lieb


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

A quick look:

All testing is not in place.

Night Winds: Preliminary X-rays per veterinarian - Good 

Zeba: Preliminary X-rays per veterinarian - Fair to Good 

Don't know how important it is to you but doesn't look like they are titling their dogs in anything. And WOW 2K????

Moms


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

They listed that Czar's hips were OFA good and he was DM clear, but I would wonder why they didn't list what his OFA elbow score was. Before I made a deposit, I'd make sure they all had passing hips, elbows, and were DM negative. Maybe they have done those things and just haven't updated the website, but I would ask. Also, you can confirm hip/elbow scores if you search for a dog's name on the OFA website. I personally like to support breeders who title their dogs in something, but that is up to you. I think that long-coats are fairly common in west German showlines.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. When I spoke on the phone with her she said that ammo or czar was going to be the stud. She said that ammo was a new dog to her and she was waiting on the vet to process all of his info over to her before she bred him. But if she didn't have that info she would have to get OFA and joint checks from her vet so he may not be available to breed when the girls come into season. So it would then be czar. Who she said had all of his clearances. I don't understand the pedigrees quite yet. I will have to learn how to decipher the info a bit better. But from what I have seen the lineage all seemed to have some titles and we're worked. I know that just because the lineage is titled it doesn't make the parents. I would have liked to see them titled in something but I have no plans in doing schutzhund. Just agility so as long as health concerns are good I am OK with not having sch titles on father or mother. She said I could stop by anytime and see any clearances I wanted and check out the dogs. She sounded a little older. Maybe they just aren't very computer motivated. She said they always have a waiting list. 
As far as price I haven't been able to find an established breeder who is taking less than $2,000-$2,500 for a pup. If I'm just looking in the wrong places PLEASE steer me in the right ( cheaper) places. Anyway I thought maybe someone had dealt with them and could recommend or say stay away from.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

For 2K if they're not titled in something.....they better Read & Write German!!! LOL :laugh:

Take your time cd.....you'll find the right breeder thru the folks here!

Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi cd,
Are you looking for "the future" or "*Near* future"?

Isn't your male under a year old? 
If so, my suggestion, from personal (unfortunate) experience, is to wait until your dog is 2 years old and more mature.
Just a thought. 

Moms


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi cd,
> Are you looking for "the future" or "*Near* future"?
> 
> Isn't your male under a year old?
> ...


I am looking for the future. Yes my dog is 11 months old. However, I thought if I found a reputable breeder that they would have a 6-12 month wait list so Rosko would be 18-24 months old. Hopefully in this same time frame well be able to work out a deal and close on this 20 acre farm were looking to get. Which will give us a lot more room for the dogs to run and play. Right now we live in town on . 89 acres. Which is big for town but still small.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I have had opportunities to buy different dogs in the past 5 months but I have turned all of them down. I talked to the couple we got rosko from on Sunday and he said that roskos mother (pb long coat) was bred with a registered GSD (black and tan stock coat) and he would give me pick of the females if I was interested. They're a week old now. I told my wife that if they had any of roskos traits they would be great dogs. But, luckily for me he doesn't have any long coat sable. Had he that may have been the deal I couldn't walk away from. Only because both mother and rosko have basically the same drive and temperament.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

1500 or 2000 for their "pick" puppies. Czar is for sale for 2000. I don't see any consistent breeding plan and some questionable health check claims, 'Dam: Neevah has preliminary X-ray vet rated Good.' The website gives the impression of just throwing a couple dogs from a few different sources together for a few bucks. Good luck.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> 1500 or 2000 for their "pick" puppies. Czar is for sale for 2000. I don't see any consistent breeding plan and some questionable health check claims, 'Dam: Neevah has preliminary X-ray vet rated Good.' The website gives the impression of just throwing a couple dogs from a few different sources together for a few bucks. Good luck.


I agree. I think you can do much better for far less and I would not be intimidated by shipping a puppy.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

OK. So ideas for a breeder. Basically I know that I want a dark female long coat sable. Will be doing agility and if this 20 acre deal goes through herding. Will be a family pet living in doors. I know that temperament etc.... Is how a dog should be paired with its home but there has to be someone who has a female long coat sable that fits the bill.


----------

